# Hoyt Hyperforce Review



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice
, congrats!


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking bow! I may buy my first Hoyt this year.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have not owned a Hoyt, but have been very tempted lately. Does the Hyperforce have all the new bells and whistles that come on their carbon bows this year?


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats on the new bow! looks very sharp, and i'm glad you like it. very nice rig.


----------



## Hillsdweller605 (Sep 25, 2015)

mitchell said:


> I have not owned a Hoyt, but have been very tempted lately. Does the Hyperforce have all the new bells and whistles that come on their carbon bows this year?


Yes it does same but aluminum instead of carbon and won't lighten your wallet as much.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

It would be my choice as well. I will have to go shoot one. Great looking bow. 

I am not a guru, but seems like the fixed yoke is a good thing. My Chill X is a great bow, but I had to figure 8 the limbs to get the left tear out. Might have been much easier with the fixed yoke.


----------



## DJO (Dec 5, 2008)

Great looking rig


----------



## bigblock534 (Aug 29, 2008)

That black looks awesome on that bow! Congrats on a sweet bow..


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I shot a Hyperforce today. It was an impressive bow, and I’m not in any way a Hoyt guy. Smooth draw and a bit of a peak before rollover into a nice valley.
I shot it back to back with the Realm series bows and preferred it over both. While we did not chrono the bows, it appeared to be noticeably faster.
I’ll defiantly check this bow out again when I can shoot it at longer range.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Great looking Hoyt!


----------



## straightedge123 (Nov 2, 2007)

How does that grip compare to the standard Hoyt wood grip? I had kinda been looking, but wasn't sure if that bow was offered in a wood grip.


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

I’m a bit surprised at the chrono results. Assuming 20 grains on the string that calculates about 328 IBO?


----------



## Meat Missle (Oct 23, 2009)

I too thought it sounded slow for a hoyt but didn't take the time to calculate it. Draw weight scales maybe not accurate? 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Meat Missle said:


> I too thought it sounded slow for a hoyt but didn't take the time to calculate it. Draw weight scales maybe not accurate?
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


76# on 70# limbs. Maybe the chrono is slow or the arrow weight is off, or?


----------



## Adam Z (Sep 26, 2017)

Adamsdjr said:


> I’m a bit surprised at the chrono results. Assuming 20 grains on the string that calculates about 328 IBO?


I just punched the numbers into an online calculator including 20 grains on the string and it came out to 312.6 fps, so while his 302 is a little under 328 sounds too much.


----------



## Adam Z (Sep 26, 2017)

Adamsdjr said:


> 76# on 70# limbs. Maybe the chrono is slow or the arrow weight is off, or?


Possibly


----------



## Adam Z (Sep 26, 2017)

Dammit, seeing this post makes me wish I had mine already - I'm still waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Adam Z said:


> I just punched the numbers into an online calculator including 20 grains on the string and it came out to 312.6 fps, so while his 302 is a little under 328 sounds too much.


I used ArcheryPal. It shows a 340 IBO bow with 20 grains on the string and the specs the OP listed should get 314.7 FPS


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

straightedge123 said:


> How does that grip compare to the standard Hoyt wood grip? I had kinda been looking, but wasn't sure if that bow was offered in a wood grip.


I really like this grip. It feels a little more slim to me and looks great with the black riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno82 (Nov 15, 2015)

Not that fast at all 330ibo it should feel smooth


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I shot one today at the shop. Maybe it needed tuned, but bare bow it had a lot of vibe at the shot. Tuning fork level. Sweet grip tho.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam Z (Sep 26, 2017)

Adamsdjr said:


> I used ArcheryPal. It shows a 340 IBO bow with 20 grains on the string and the specs the OP listed should get 314.7 FPS


Apologies. I realise now you originally said 328 IBO, not FPS. Your calculated 314.7FPS is only 2FPS different than the calculator I used gave, so that's not a huge deal. A bit disappointing though that the actual speed with his setup is about 10fps or so slower than expected. I'd be surprised though if it was really at 76lb. I remember someone else posted a while ago they had a HyperForce with 70lb limbs maxed out at 72b.


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice bow

Got my interest for sure

Whats that sight your using on it?


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

Right on! I still got quite a few here in the shop of different flavors, they are sweet shooters!


----------



## nwmike (Dec 28, 2013)

Very nice looks mean.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I like the looks and specs of the HyperEdge. it's time to possibly replace the NT. I like a valley. The Nitrum doesn't have much.
As far as the speed concerns, I think the bow needs to be put in spec.
Draw weight is too much. I would guess the cams are not in proper time.
Hoyt never puts a sub par bow out speed wise. Put that bow on the draw board and get it spec'ed. I bet the speed shows up to the party.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

eskimoohunt said:


> Nice bow
> 
> Got my interest for sure
> 
> Whats that sight your using on it?


Thanks it’s just a basic Black Gold fixed pin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

straightedge123 said:


> How does that grip compare to the standard Hoyt wood grip? I had kinda been looking, but wasn't sure if that bow was offered in a wood grip.


You can use the wood grip as well as side plates on the 2018's.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

I shot the Hyperforce and loved it, but ended up going with the carbon for no other reason than I never had a carbon bow and wanted to see what the big deal is with them.


----------



## Cp616 (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm gonna have to give the hyperforce a shot after reading this. I've shot the rx-1 and the Mathews triax the other day I had a tough time deciding. So I'm waiting to shoot the RX turbo before I finish making my decision.


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ezmethod (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice setup.. I'm almost positive that shop pic is the Archery Den.. Those guys are awesome.. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACE430 (May 19, 2006)

With that arrow weight he can shoot up to 82 pounds to get at IBO.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

oh yea!
looks fantastic, thats for sure


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Awesome looking hoyt! I need to shoot one for sure.


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I shot the Hyperforce against the RX-1 and to tell you the truth, the difference on the shot made me prefer the Hyperforce. It had less vibe on the shot and the RX-1 bottom kicks out. In my opinion with just a little difference in weight between the two, and a lot of difference in the wallet, i'd say if I were to pick one, it would be the Hyperforce.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Rhyno_09 said:


> I shot the Hyperforce and loved it, but ended up going with the carbon for no other reason than I never had a carbon bow and wanted to see what the big deal is with them.


That's my thinking also. They look great!


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Good luck bro hope you stick one


----------



## hoyt_hunter17 (Jun 23, 2006)

Love these bows...I have a 30" DL and shot Hoyt Hyperforce and both the Halon 32 and Triax and to me this one just worked best. Balances better and grip is better. Please guys shoot all bows before you just settle and buy something that doesn't fit you....Confidence in what your shooting is priceless!!!!
As far as the speed goes....I got my Hyperforce setup as follows:
30" DL @ 67 lbs
427 grain hunting arrow was consistently @ 302 fps.


----------



## muleymantx (Oct 22, 2017)

General RE LEE said:


> My black Hyperforce arrived today at the shop and came off deer stand at 11:00 to get it set up.
> 
> The Hyperforce is my favorite Hoyt to date.
> 
> ...


Shot it and the Bowtech Realm X.
Loved the Hoyt balance but the Bowtech was far smoother draw and backwall.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## muleymantx (Oct 22, 2017)

dnv23 said:


> Great looking bow! I may buy my first Hoyt this year.


Try the Bowtech much smoother draw. The Hoyt does balance extremely well. @ 62 yrs old i could pull 64lbs with the BT Realm easier than i could pull 60lbs with the New Hoyt.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

